# Bob Burbidge (1949-2004)



## Gin-Gin

I found out about Mr. Burbidge's death from the World Black Belt website.  Although I never met him, from what I've read he sounded like quite a fighter.  For more information about his passing & the memorial that was held, go to: http://www.lacombekarate.com/bobby_burbidge3.html

Rest in Peace, Sir.

:asian:


----------



## The Kai

Another legend passes on


Todd


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------

